# Complete Error Free LED line up including DRLs, Reverse, Complete Interior LED kits - true Lifetime Warranty & Free Shipping - ALL LEDs are 100% Plug



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Browse ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-beetle-all-years-trims

-Interior LED kit fade in/out like OEM bulbs - no harsh on/off!
-Crisp clean white - no blue or yellow tint!
-Our LEDs WON'T stay dimly lit when your car is off!
-100% plug and play / error free!


*Error Free – Plug & Play – Lifetime Warranty – Free Shipping
We also test our LEDs & HIDs in model specific cars to make sure they look perfect!*

If you do not see something you need for your car, let us know, there is a good chance we have it! We have over 10 new LED products testing for the MK7 GTI/Golf - Please subscribe to this thread to keep up to date!


*Search ALL LEDs for your Beetle:*
http://deautokey.com/category/leds-for-beetle

*interior LED Kit 2012+:*
http://deautokey.com/product/2012-beetle-complete-interior-led-kit

*1998-2011 Interior LED Kit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/10pc-complete-interior-led-kit-fits-new-beetle-1998-2011

*Reverse LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright...-free-fits-all-volkswagen-beetle-models-years

*DRL Daytime Running LEDs avilable in 7443 and 7440 - crisp clean white look with no errors and 100% plug and play:*
http://deautokey.com/product/2012-beetle-day-time-running-lights-drls-cree-bright-white-error-free

*We are not affiliated with the site linked below but it has great DIYs for the beetle:*
http://www.paulstravelpictures.com/Volkswagen-Beetle-Tail-Light-Bulbs-Replacement-Guide/

As always our LEDs ship FREE within the US and come with a Lifetime Warranty - never worry about buying another LED Kit. 


Don't forget! *FREE SHIPPING ON OUR ENTIRE WEBSITE FOR ALL US ORDERS!*
www.deAutoKey.com









Sign up for our mailing list for exclusive offers you won't find anywhere else!
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up



Like Us on FB for an Instant $3 OFF Coupon! 

Click image below to take you to the coupon:





Like us on FB for Product Updates and a chance to win a silicone key cover (no entry required, random FB fan is picked at random at every 50 likes) - click link or image below:

www.facebook.com/deAutoKey



Follow us on Instagram for cool product pics, updates and codes @deAutoKey - click link or image below:

www.instagram.com/deAutoKey


Add us on Youtube for exciting new product reviews & DIYs - click link or image below:

http://www.youtube.com/deautokey


​
Video of License Plate and Trunk LED Strip In action:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIN7ah4r29A




Don't forget to pick up a 4pc tool kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders - please let us know if you have any questions!

We test all our LEDs to work 100% in your beetle and LOOK GOOD.

Don't be fooled by other companies selling bulk LEDs without ever testing them in your specific car!

:thumbup:

Our interior LED Kits will work perfectly:
Won't stay on/dimly lit when your car is off
Fade in/out like OEM
Crisp Clean White
Plug & play
Error Free


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

The kit you have listed for the beetle includes a lot of bulbs that don't fit my needs. There are actually only 3 lights inside :screwy: 2 map lights and a trunk light. Could you provide a kit/price for this setup?

2012+ Complete Interior Includes: 
(1) Front Dome 
(2) Sun Visor 
(1) Glove Box 
(1) Trunk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VRACERW said:


> The kit you have listed for the beetle includes a lot of bulbs that don't fit my needs. There are actually only 3 lights inside :screwy: 2 map lights and a trunk light. Could you provide a kit/price for this setup?
> 
> 2012+ Complete Interior Includes:
> (1) Front Dome
> ...


Hi, we have noticed a lot of variations in the Beetle and they can make you a custom kit if you contact them at [email protected]

or you can contact them through the form: http://deautokey.com/contact

Do you have the Sun visor or Glove box?

This listing comes close but only has 1 LED bulb for the dome lights:
http://deautokey.com/product/2012-beetle-complete-interior-led-kit

They can reduce price if you only need 1 instead of 2.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

10% off Military discount!
Contact: http://deautokey.com/contact

Simply send them your info or email deAuto with a military email. It is that simple!
-They reply quickly – same day with your discount code
-Applies to anyone serving and vets also
-10% never expires - use it at anytime, no rush!

Thank you for your service!


----------



## Shpunt (May 4, 2014)

Hello.
Send me pls more real pics DRL Daytime Running LEDs in 7443 for Beetle 2014


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shpunt said:


> Hello.
> Send me pls more real pics DRL Daytime Running LEDs in 7443 for Beetle 2014


Hi, we don't have any photos but this has been a popular seller with great feedback.

We have a lot of photos for the passat b7 and they use the same exact LED model, the beetle just requires the 7443 vs 7440 but the diodes will be the same style and look:


























Thank you


----------



## Shpunt (May 4, 2014)

need pics LED before install.
and led for Beetle must work with 2 modes: drl and parking light.
factory halogen lamp have 2 glower: one for drl and one for parking light.
if one dont work - back side parking light dont work too.
have your led 2 modes?
if not - back parking light dont work.
front park and back park working together.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shpunt said:


> need pics LED before install.
> and led for Beetle must work with 2 modes: drl and parking light.
> factory halogen lamp have 2 glower: one for drl and one for parking light.
> if one dont work - back side parking light dont work too.
> ...


Sorry we don't have that photo.

But yes there is 2 modes with our 7443 LED bulb.

Thank you


----------



## Shpunt (May 4, 2014)

what size your led 7443?
Length and Diameter


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shpunt said:


> what size your led 7443?
> Length and Diameter


We don't disclose this as it took us a few tried to get it right, the VW has a smaller housing, many customers who have contacted us had issues with fitment of other LEDs in their DRLs due to the diameter of the bulb.

If you place the order and email [email protected] they can help you.

All I can say to answer your questions better:
-these were tested in the beetle
-they work error free 
-They operate JUST like your OEM bulbs
-they fit with no issues
-plug and play

Thank you


----------



## Shpunt (May 4, 2014)

before make order i want visual see and i want know all size and all parameter.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shpunt said:


> before make order i want visual see and i want know all size and all parameter.


Sorry to hear that, it is not a question they ever had honestly, if you email them they can help you - [email protected]

I understand your concern though, what diameter/length are you looking for? I can probably help and let you know if you will have any issues. I feel the only concern would be fitment and how it works, since it is tested in your model already and there was never any issues you should be fine.

But again I understand the concern, if you email support they can help you.

Thank you


----------



## Shpunt (May 4, 2014)

ok.
i'll email support.
thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shpunt said:


> ok.
> i'll email support.
> thanks.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs are always tested to work and look good, we guarantee it! Check out recent customer feedback - don't get stuck buying LEDs that don't work - buy with confidence when you shop with deAutoLED.com!










-Our interior LEDs also fades in/out like OEM Lights - get the look you want with our LEDs!

----

www.deAutoLED.com

----


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New website opening soon! Keep updated and sign up for our mailing list for deals!



Click photo to sign up! or follow this link:
http://eepurl.com/pr-z9

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If you cannot find an LED you need contact us for help:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Clean smooth OEM fade in/out with all of our Interior LEDs including trunk LEDs! 
-our LEDs also WON'T stay dimly lit when your car is off!!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

